# Jasper Elliot - Sarah's special Yorkie



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have promised this board new photos of my pack - so here is my beautiful boy Jasper Elliot . Jasper is my sunny , sweet tempered child - with a big streak of HYPERACTIVITY in him  Please excuse his bow - is it my fault everyone thinks he's a girl ? Sarah


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG what a sweetie..look at those eyes in the second pic :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Sarah, I havent seen little Jasper in AGES...he sure has grown into a very beautiful boy.


Are you giving us one at a time leading upto the big group shot for the finale?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

jaspers a cutie :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Be still my heart!!! :wub: I believe Jasper Elliot has become one of my favorite pups of all time.....

He still looks so tiny - how big has the boy gotten anyway? 



QUOTE (Kara @ Aug 29 2008, 05:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626700


> Are you giving us one at a time leading upto the big group shot for the finale?[/B]


....and it better not be a "photoshopped together" photo...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Jasper is a real doll!!!!! I don't blame you, I would put a bow in his hair too!!!!! You have the most unique pack (for lack of a better word) of sweethearts I have ever seen~~~~everyone is hand picked!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.jasper.you so gorgeous. :wub: :wub: .i love his bows.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I really haven't been around as much as I want to be, I completely missed your new addition Jasper!! lol He is so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: He's cuteness demands he wears a bow!! :clap: :tender: :tender:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Jasper is DARLING!!! :heart: Such a sweet little face!!! :wub2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Jasper is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jasper really is beautiful! 
I love him in his bow and he needs to wear it to top off that beautiful coat of his.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww I remember when you got him as a teeny tiny puppy. He's all grown up now and looks great - I really love that second pic of him. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Jasper is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I can't believe how grown up he looks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, Jasper has a gorgeous coat :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Jasper is a handsome devil! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

**SIGH**, what a living doll! Thanks for these pictures, Sarah - keep them coming. 
In fact, why not make a pact right now that we get new pictures of your family every month??? :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: Jasper is quite handsome! :wub: He looks so grown up! :two thumbs up:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

He is very cute!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG, I love him tooooooo. He has the sweetest face!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jasper Elliot you are one handsome dude. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohmigosh, Jasper is just adorable! I think I may dog-nap him!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Sarah, your Jasper looks like he thinks he is seven feet tall! So regal looking for such a (shhh... little) guy. 
How does he reveal his hyperactive streak?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah he's to cute to be a boy  I love him :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh wow he has really grown up. Such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, of course, everyone thinks Jasper is a girl. He is just too beautiful to be part of the male species. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Aug 29 2008, 02:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626697


> I have promised this board new photos of my pack - so here is my beautiful boy Jasper Elliot . Jasper is my sunny , sweet tempered child - with a big streak of HYPERACTIVITY in him  Please excuse his bow - is it my fault everyone thinks he's a girl ? Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW has he GROWN UP!!!
He is so HANDSOME!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 29 2008, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626709


> Be still my heart!!! :wub: I believe Jasper Elliot has become one of my favorite pups of all time.....
> 
> He still looks so tiny - how big has the boy gotten anyway?
> 
> ...





> Are you giving us one at a time leading upto the big group shot for the finale?[/B]


....and it better not be a "photoshopped together" photo... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, it definitely cannot be photoshopped. :biggrin:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

this does not look like the yorkie i went to look at today. your jasper is sooooo handsome!!!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

he's beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*jasper is a very beautiful little man :wub:*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So precious. :wub: He looks like my cousin's Yorkie, Stewart.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beautiful...oophs handsome little boy


----------

